# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Вриндаван, фильм

## Aniruddha das

Серия коротких фильмов о Святой Земле - Шри Вриндавана Дхама. Проект Vrinavan Experience находится в процессе создания. Это видео позволяет взглянуть на будущий проект.

http://www.vedamedia.ru/palomnichest...nda-swami-2011

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

Потрясающе! Бальзам на душу тех, кто страдает в разлуке с Вриндаваном. Спасибо тысячу раз.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

Смотрю, не могу насмотреться... смотреть всем! Кто не посмотрит - тот маявади!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Прикол только в том, что сейчас почему-то когда щелкаешь по ссылке, фильма нет. :blink:

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

А я себе на комп скачал, на вечное хранение...

----------


## Aniruddha das

> А я себе на комп скачал, на вечное хранение...


а я не успел... и его уже убрали куда-то... :cray:

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Очень бы хотелось посмотреть этот фильм...

----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## Alex

ураа) будем смотреть)

----------


## Alex

Спасибо большое за видео! Хотелось бы спросить, а что это за церемония с глиной?
А также что это за деньт был, когда все люди: "Радхе, Радхе, Радхе" 
И ещё не подскажите что за музыка в начале видеочасти наводнение во Вриндаване? Спасибо. Харе Кришна!

----------


## lokaram das

Церемония с глиной - это просто Радха кунду чистили. День, когда "Радхе, Радхе " все говорят - это День явления Шримати Радхарани - Радхаштами. А что за музыка там я не знаю, это не я делал эти сюжеты.

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

Спасибо. Забрал.

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> Серия коротких фильмов о Святой Земле - Шри Вриндавана Дхама. Проект Vrinavan Experience находится в процессе создания. Это видео позволяет взглянуть на будущий проект.
> 
> http://www.vedamedia.ru/palomnichest...nda-swami-2011


Некоторые видео можно посмотреть на изначальном сайте проекта.

----------


## Hanuman

:dandavat:  спасибо за ролики Локарам Прабху

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Харе Кришна, Локарам прабху!
А нельзя ли этот фильм полностью одним файлом откуда-нибудь скачать?

----------


## lokaram das

Мне кажется он ещё не готов, по крайней мере я нигде не видел.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Очень жаль!

----------


## lokaram das

Всё впереди. Если уж Говинда Махарадж взялся за такой проект, то он его обязательно закончит.

----------


## Елена Багавова

Харе Кришна!
Большое спасибо за возможность погрузиться в Святую Дхаму.
Мои поклоны.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> Смотрю, не могу насмотреться... смотреть всем! Кто не посмотрит - тот маявади!


Ваше приказание исполнено, сэр! Действительно, сущий нектар!  :good:

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Изначальная ссылка работает http://www.vedamedia.ru/palomnichest...nda-swami-2011

----------


## ojaha dd

Спасибо за фильм.А как его можно скачать?

----------


## Евгений

с ютуба так можно: http://ru.savefrom.net/1-быстрый-спо...ь-с-youtube/
а все видеоролики тут: http://www.youtube.com/user/VijayRadhika?feature=watch

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Дамир

> с ютуба так можно: http://ru.savefrom.net/1-быстрый-спо...ь-с-youtube/
> а все видеоролики тут: http://www.youtube.com/user/VijayRadhika?feature=watch


Зачем с ютуба качать какой-то левой программой, когда есть ютубовская )))

Качать здесь : http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/ru/

----------


## Александр.Б

> Зачем с ютуба качать какой-то левой программой, когда есть ютубовская )))
> 
> Качать здесь : http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/ru/


эта тоже левая)))))

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Зачем с ютуба качать какой-то левой программой, когда есть ютубовская )))
> 
> Качать здесь : http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/ru/


Просто скачать в мазиле дополнение video downloader и качать любые онлайн видео в разных форматах!

----------


## Дамир

> Просто скачать в мазиле дополнение video downloader и качать любые онлайн видео в разных форматах!


Далеко не все пользуются тормознутым браузером "Лисичкой" ))

----------

